
Joe Biden's mysteriously disappearing “Dislikes” on YouTube - pupdogg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LvnNUZjRO0
======
someonehere
Should point out that Wric Schmidt worked for the Clinton 2016 campaign as
sourced here: [https://qz.com/823922/eric-schmidt-played-a-crucial-role-
in-...](https://qz.com/823922/eric-schmidt-played-a-crucial-role-in-team-
hillarys-election-tech/)

It wouldn’t surprise me if this was coordinated behind the scenes.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
This doesn't constitute actual evidence.

~~~
djfobbz
and UFOs don't exist, correct? If the video shows and numerous search results
of Google corroborate, then it is most certainly evidence.

------
gus_massa
It may be some anti bots/brigade protection or just Google supporting Biden,
or something in between. We will never know.

------
SomeoneFromCA
What a shame, to be forced to choose between a moron and a demented.

~~~
krapp
I mean, both of those qualities describe the current President, so at least
it's clear which is the lesser evil.

~~~
djfobbz
I'll take a moron/demented over a pedophile/demented any day!

~~~
krapp
Please post credible evidence that Joe Biden is a pedophile. As far as I know,
the closest thing the Trump camp has are some videos or photos where he's said
to "act creepy" around children, but that's just baseless stereotyping typical
of the QAnon party.

Show me formal accusations, complaints, arrests or investigations that
implicate Joe Biden in any sexual crimes against children.

Meanwhile, Donald Trump has partied with Jeffrey Epstein, is on tape bragging
about how easily he can get away with sexual assault, and has an entire
Wikipedia page[0] dedicated to the sexual assault charges against him.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_sexual_misconduct...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_sexual_misconduct_allegations)

~~~
djfobbz
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leQPtaKwJcU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leQPtaKwJcU)
Disclaimer: This evidence is NOT for the blind.

~~~
krapp
Seriously? A Youtube video isn't credible evidence. I asked for "formal
accusations, complaints, arrests or investigations that implicate Joe Biden in
any sexual crimes against children." In other words, evidence of the kind that
exists against Trump.

Literally all you have is memes. "This evidence is NOT for the blind?" Is that
some kind of QAnon dogwhistle bullshit?

Oh God, he kissed a little girl on the head, what a monster!

We're done.

